# Lace rock and shrimp



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I have some Lace Rock that Id like to keep in My shrimp tank.... At least I think it is lace rock...got it at Menagerie a while back and I think they called it lace rock. Anyhow, i am wondering if this type of rock is good or bad for shrimps? I dobt know much about minerals/rock and what is good/bad for the shrimps...


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

check your ph I think I saw lace rock at big als and there was a sign saying it will raise your ph


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Lace rock would act as a buffer and raise the ph over time. I guess it depends on how big that piece is and what size tank.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I have 2 pieces in my 15 gallon, both roughly the size of my hand, water change 2 times a week about 20%
im planning on rehoming a few guppies so the tank will be ready for shrimp...ill have to get my water tested to be sure, but do you think it would be bad for shrimp?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> I have 2 pieces in my 15 gallon, both roughly the size of my hand, water change 2 times a week about 20%
> im planning on rehoming a few guppies so the tank will be ready for shrimp...ill have to get my water tested to be sure, but do you think it would be bad for shrimp?


depending on your quality and type of shrimp. 
Lace may raise gh if I'm not wrong. and that sucks if you want soft water.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Cherries right now in my 10 gal, but I plan on blue pearl in my 15 gal and maybe snowball in my small tank eventually 
I read that all three dont mind water slightly alkaline, is that the same thing as gh? I thought alkaline meant basically a water with higher ph


----------

